# Bolt patterns (need help quick)



## Scrappy507 (May 18, 2021)

I have a new kubota bx23s with the ag tires on them. A cheap set of turf tires came up for sale and hour away and I need to know if they will fit. They came off of a bx2360, unsure of the year but tires look brand new. Tire size is the same but I’m not sure if the bolt pattern on the wheels are the same. These will sell quick at their price so sorry for the rush but need help fast!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Go get them! If they are the same size, you can put the tires on your rims if necessary.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

From the parts diagrams, the tires and wheels look the same for the two tractors.


----------



## Scrappy507 (May 18, 2021)

Yea... they’re $250 for the set with wheels and tires. Hard to justify because I don’t really need them and that’s considered a bigger purchase after the price of the machine lol. I’m also getting them mostly for the fact that I can switch them out in a matter of maybe 30 mins if I need to for yard work.


----------



## Scrappy507 (May 18, 2021)

Hmm interesting. I think I’ll sleep on it and update ya tmr. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

With prices of everything I would jump on it....if rims don’t match, which i would think they would, you have spare set of turfs.

hell,you can sell rims for 100 each easy as fire rings and that for old wire out rims.


----------



## Scrappy507 (May 18, 2021)

I think you’re totally right. Will update tmr. Thanks!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I imagine that sleep on it will solve the delima....cuz they will be sold by time ya get thru wringing your hands over it.

Neither the tires or rims will fit mine and I would buy them if close to me


----------



## Scrappy507 (May 18, 2021)

Well... you were right TX. They’re sold. My mistake although I could have saved $250 because I don’t really need them. Anyway thanks for the help guys!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Scrappy507 said:


> Well... you were right TX. They’re sold. My mistake although I could have saved $250 because I don’t really need them. Anyway thanks for the help guys!


yep, no loss....just no gain. It gave us all something to ponder though👍

supply on EVERYTHING had plummeted...I’ve been trying to find a touch screen stereo for my truck and only ones left are crap or incredibly expensive high end stuff. That includes Beat Buy, Amazon and Crutchfield....crazy stuff


----------

